# Extremely dry scalp!!



## horse_luver (Oct 23, 2005)

I need help!! My scalp is dry, and it is peeling in chunks. I havent been washing it very often either, only like every third day. What can I do????


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 23, 2005)

What shampoo are you using, is it moisturising? Dry drinking lots of water and massaging the scalp, you could also use a bit of coconut oil before massaging.


----------



## kristiex0 (Oct 24, 2005)

you might have to go to the doctor's and get a perscription to make it go away .. i had that a while ago


----------



## SweetKisses (Oct 24, 2005)

It might be Eczema or Psoriasis. I would make an appointment with your dermotologist and see what they recommend. He/she might give you a topical ointment or special shampoo to use.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds like something you should see your doc on... don't want to use one thing, if you should really be using another


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 24, 2005)

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle, the name doesnt lie!


----------

